# Have you ever hit a deer?



## madriverjack (Feb 25, 2013)

I was driving to work this morning around 3:30 and hit a deer(first time). The deer just bolted off into the woods and did little damage to my truck(only going 35mph). How many of you have hit a deer?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

a deer hit me, ran into the side of my car. i was doing about 15 MPH


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2013)

I hit a moose on the way to Tucks a few years ago..
Destroyed my Subaru.. No injuries... Lucky.. thing was GIANT!


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 25, 2013)

I know I was lucky and the deer took off. But what do you do if the animal is lying on the side of the road suffering? Do you call the police or animal control and have it put down?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

No not yet.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe I'm unlucky- I've hit 3 deer, a sheep, and I don't know how many possum/raccoons/foxes. Worst thing to hit, and I destroyed the front grill of an Olds Delta 88 with one, is an armadillo.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Next time I will run it down lol.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

No deer, just a couple squirrels and a possum.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

madriverjack said:


> I was driving to work this morning around 3:30 and hit a deer(first time). The deer just bolted off into the woods and did little damage to my truck(only going 35mph). How many of you have hit a deer?



Did your insurance consider it a hit an run?


----------



## Abubob (Feb 25, 2013)

Driving north from Newburgh NY somewhere at night and a whole herd of deer came out of a field. Missed one but another hit my rear fender and went down. I stopped to find it but it must have gotten up and bolted.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Driving north from Newburgh NY somewhere at night and a whole herd of deer came out of a field. Missed one but another hit my rear fender and went down. I stopped to find it but it must have gotten up and bolted.



Glad you got out of the Burgh. See any NYC police?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 25, 2013)

madriverjack said:


> I know I was lucky and the deer took off. But what do you do if the animal is lying on the side of the road suffering? Do you call the police or animal control and have it put down?



I was riding in a truck with a friend years ago.  A deer shot out of the woods and got the back end clipped breaking its rear legs.  The dear dragged itself off into the woods.  My friends got out of the truck and grabbed his big knife.  He said "A redneck has to do, what a redneck has to do."  He went off into the woods and finished the dear off so it didnt suffer, but said the meat was to bruised to keep.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes hit one Deer, Brand New Car with under 500 miles on it.
I was in a line of traffic and it ran out in front of me, Hit it and up and over the car.
6K worth of damage to the front end and roof of the car, My 4 year old slept through the entire thing.
No injuries other than the Deer, I killed Bambi !


----------



## darent (Feb 25, 2013)

hit a deer driving home , jumped  out of some pine trees next to the road and damaged my headlight and hood. had a VW so it was cheap to fix myself


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2013)

Hit one? I've never even gotten mad at one!

http://instantrimshot.com/
Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes in CT my dad hit one when we were coming home from a trip to Germany on the Merrit Parkway in CT. I was like 12 years old. 

My wife hit one on an off ramp on 495 in Marlboro MA about six years ago also.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've hit 3. 1 got away. It's the worst feeling seeing the thing suffer. The last one I hit I had to snap it's neck since I only had 1.5" knife. I never want to have to do that again.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been lucky so far no deer hits, lots of close calls though. 
Almost everyone around here has hit at least one. One of the guys who work for me called one morning and said he'd be in late. A guy just in front of him on the way to work hit a huge buck so he stopped to help. The deer was dead so he threw the deer into the bed of his pickup and took it home to butcher. Only one rear quarter was damaged so he did get a lot of meat out of it.  For years I kidded him about this calling him roadkill scavenger, asking him if he found anything else on the road to work that day, do you keep skunks too etc,


----------



## Abubob (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Glad you got out of the Burgh. See any NYC police?



Yes Scotty I saw police. They were looking for you!


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Yes Scotty I saw police. They were looking for you!



That why I was Platty hills.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Feb 26, 2013)

I was a mfg rep for 4 years and had all of NY and NE as my territory...LOL. I went two for two lol. Bagged them both, cost about 15k total in damages to my car, 

Your lucky if you had minor damage and the deer lived..I hit them both at high speed. Did you know you can actually keep the deer and harvest it if you hit it lol.....I could see a salesmen in his suit gutting a hit deer with his buck knife lol...


----------



## Geoff (Feb 26, 2013)

It's clearly because they put the deer crossing signs in the wrong place.


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2013)

Yup, happened once...deer ran off.  Damage was over $2K, took the deductible hit and then reduced my comprehensive deductible.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/105469-Hit-a-deer-with-my-car


----------



## Conrad (Feb 26, 2013)

Not yet, hopefully never.


----------



## kickstand (Feb 26, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Did you know you can actually keep the deer and harvest it if you hit it lol.....I could see a salesmen in his suit gutting a hit deer with his buck knife lol...



I heard about somewhere (not sure if it was in NY, NJ, PA) where you can get on a list for this sort of thing.  If the person who hit the deer doesn't want it, the cops or whoever responded starts calling people on the list.  If you can't come get it as soon as they call you, they move to the next name and so on.


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2013)

When I hit the moose in NH - they Trooper told me there was a list..
That night 3 moose were killed on the roads..  He made a comment that they all seemed like there were parts that were still good on all of them..  Not sure what that meant... I think I kinda do... haha..

When a couple guys in a pickup pulled over to see if I was OK.. they went down into the ditch and checked the moose out and then promptly told me they'd give me a ride into town...  Seemed like they wanted me gone to take the carcass..


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

dmc said:


> When I hit the moose in NH - they Trooper told me there was a list..
> That night 3 moose were killed on the roads..  He made a comment that they all seemed like there were parts that were still good on all of them..  Not sure what that meant... I think I kinda do... haha..
> 
> When a couple guys in a pickup pulled over to see if I was OK.. they went down into the ditch and checked the moose out and then promptly told me they'd give me a ride into town...  Seemed like they wanted me gone to take the carcass..



Is hunting moose illegal?


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Is hunting moose illegal?



Only in fall with a permit..
This was in early May..


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2013)

Geoff said:


> It's clearly because they put the deer crossing signs in the wrong place.


I find it hard to believe that the caller was serious...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2013)

I hit a deer in NJ, and Game and Fish happened to drive by. The warden asked is I wanted a roadkill permit for the deer. Since we were driving back to NC, we declined.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2013)

Just saw this on mtbr:


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 28, 2013)

Totaled a suby on one a number of years ago. I usually can see the glint of their eyes as they are in the brush about to bolt out, but this one just came out of thick brush onto the road in front of my 60 mph subaru. It was just a 1 lane in each direction state road. I pushed the deer so hard into the oncoming traffic the deer went under a pick-up truck in the other lane and took out his drive shaft. 

Deer was toast on the spot. The police are usually trained to put them down if they are suffering.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 28, 2013)

Nick said:


>



That looks like a Kudu.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Just saw this on mtbr:



Must have been a race, notice how no one batted and eye about it, just kept rolling by laughing.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> Must have been a race, notice how no one batted and eye about it, just kept rolling by laughing.



Yeah, you can see a number on his bars as the bike hits the ground.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 28, 2013)

On many occasions when I have seen a deer in my way I have been qble to stop or slow enough to avoid a accident. What scares me really bad is the person behind me that is not paying attention and nearly runs me over.

This summer I rode my motorcycle down to NJ to visit some friends. On my way home it started to pour. A deer darted out into the middle of a 2 lane road and stopped directly infront of me. I could not go into the other lane because of oncoming traffic, but was able to come to a complete stop right before the deer even in the heavy rain. The scary part was the car behind me that was not paying attention had to go off the side of the road or else they would have ran me over. Motorcyle being rearended at speed by a full size sedan does not end well for me.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyzee (Feb 28, 2013)

I once tried hitting a dear, but he got away, kind of.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh dude .. I didn't need that image in my head .. ouch!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 28, 2013)

on the way back from flyers v bruins  playoff game two years ago to add insult to injury


----------



## octopus (Mar 1, 2013)

me, no. but i used to work on martha's vineyard with the phone company, one of their trucks was pretty f'ed up because a deer jumped into the passenger side window. not really sure what happened to the deer, but they just seem to run across no matter what


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2013)

Thankfully no though numerous close calls when I lived in West Virginia.  Crazy amount of deer down there; I'd see 50 a day on average.  A coworker hit one then hit another in a loaner while her car was getting fixed and then hit another with her own car again when she got it back, all in a period of six weeks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

I see and chase them with the car no, in ski county hadn't everyone seen deer?


----------

